# Ink flaking



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

INK FLAKING> Still new to the whole screen printing process and everything that I have learned has been self-taught. I printed a job about a month ago maroon port and company cotton tshirts, used Rutland NPT Maximum plus white. Print/Flash/Print/Dryer. Just received a picture of one that was very flaky. I need help fixing this issue..... Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You need to make sure it's fully cured. It sounds like you're not curing it hot enough. Crank up the heat and take readings with a laser thermometer.


----------



## Arcayde (Sep 9, 2015)

I am by no means a highly experienced screen printer. We've only started recently ourselves. But I had almost the same experience. We had a white base with a black design over it, and the black was flaking off of the white. I found that we were OVER-flashing the white base in the print/flash/print process. Once we fixed our timing of the flash the issue hasn't returned.

Hope that helps!

Travis


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the same issue. How long were you flashing it before and after your adjustment??






Arcayde said:


> I am by no means a highly experienced screen printer. We've only started recently ourselves. But I had almost the same experience. We had a white base with a black design over it, and the black was flaking off of the white. I found that we were OVER-flashing the white base in the print/flash/print process. Once we fixed our timing of the flash the issue hasn't returned.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Travis


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You want to flash it just long enough so that you can touch the print with your finger without getting ink on it. Also keep in mind that the center of the print receives more heat than the edges. I position my flash unit higher than most people. It's about 7" above the pallet and I think this provides more even heating. If you can make a mark on the print with your fingernail without picking up ink it's a good flash (but don't do this on every print because when you lay down the overprint it might show.

The only time I'd overprint black is if it was very fine detail or a halftone. For most white/black prints I'll use butt registration.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

hi..
curing is the very important process in tshirt printing.so take care while curing.


----------

